# turn a standard .177 air rifle into a shotgun



## fish-n-hunt82 (Dec 13, 2008)

I just found out that you can turn a standard air rifle into a shotgun. first take a pellet and place it into the chamber and then place about 12 bb gun bb's in there behind the pellet and then u got a shotgun. it shoots about a 12in. group at 12 yards . :sniper: 
have fun.

:sniper: 
:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## ae69ae (Feb 6, 2009)

i thought i was the only one that did that



fish-n-hunt82 said:


> I just found out that you can turn a standard air rifle into a shotgun. first take a pellet and place it into the chamber and then place about 12 bb gun bb's in there behind the pellet and then u got a shotgun. it shoots about a 12in. group at 12 yards . :sniper:
> have fun.
> 
> :sniper:
> :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I did this with my cheap air rifle and got a 2 inch group at ten yards. Wouldn't recommend this for a spring gun, though, it might mess up the seals.


----------

